# Smoked Rump Roast .....it came out ........MMmmmmm!!!!!



## shoneyboy

Sorry I haven’t been able to post in a while, between work, school and my son graduating I haven’t had time to smoke anything in a while. So, I took today off today to get some me time and I decided to do it right and get my smoke on!!!! First off, I have been wanting to try this for a long time now, but have not have the nerve to try it……UNTIL TODAY !!! I found several rump roasts at Albertsons on sale yesterday…. Had to pick up a couple of them….if for no other reason because they were 1.99 a pound…..I bought 5 of them, all about 3lbs and pretty as can be
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
…..So my wife wanted me to cook some chicken thighs last night…Well it didn’t seem to work out (laziness) we had the old standby, hot dogs and chili, The wife and I both had to work late yesterday …..So I decided to smoke them chicken thighs today and I just couldn’t pass up the opportunity to give smoking that rump roast a try ….Last night I rubbed the chicken with a dry rub of garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper, paprika and salt….bagged it and in the refrigerator it went….Well since I was going to have the smoker going anyway I decided to rub the roast with a rub too….The only thing I added to the above recipe was cayenne pepper to give the roast a little bite… I smoked the chicken and roast with some oak and hickory …..I smoked the chicken for 2hrs at 250 (165 IT) and it came out great, everyone loved it!!! But I was waiting on that roast …….I took the roast to a IT of 180 which I was not sure if that was good or not ( I read several other post and they said 190-205), but I felt that I was not going to cause a problem……Man did it look pretty !!!!! I let it rest on the table for about 2 hrs and I could not take it, I cut into it……Oh my goodness is it good!!!!!! All I can tell anyone else that is waiting on trying anything because you are scared of messing it up!!!! Don’t be!!!!! Sometimes the only way to learn is to try it …..I will be doing this again very soon!!!Thanks for looking at my post !!! ShoneyBoy .......


----------



## chef jimmyj

Your Beef looks good! Taking that Roast to 180* is fine if you like it Really Well done but I think Rump is great at 130*F Med/Rare. It will be really juicy. If you like well done you only need to go to 160*F. You may enjoy this Smokey Au Jus with the next one...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## shoneyboy

I was wondering about that high of a IT, I thought it was a little hi....I will not go as hi next time...I read a couple other post and they said that temp. need to be higher. Originally I was going to go to 140-150, but I chickened out and went to 180..... It probably would have been a little more tender, but it did taste very good...The Au Jus sauce recipe looks very good and I will have to give it a try next time....I will be finishing class on May 8, my son graduates on May 11....So after, that IT'S ON!!!!!  Thanks JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Congrats to you and your Son...The only reason to take Beef to 180-190*F would be to breakdown the Connective Tissue in a very tough piece of meat like a Brisket or a Chuck Roast. Taking it up to 205*F would let the meat be Pulled. The problem is any cut from the Round like those Rump Roasts contain enough connctive tissue to make them somewhat tough but not enough Fat to keep the meat Juicy at the temps needed for Pulling. Like many beef cuts in Limbo, not tender but not super tough, Round should really not be cooked beyond 140-150*F Med--Med/Well. They just get too tough and dry. Of course slicing thin and giving a soak in Au Jus helps and makes for a good Hot Beef French Dip Sammy...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

It is just the end of another semester for me, with many many more to go, but my son is graduating high school....FINALLY!!!!! Trying to get him to make a decision on what he wants to do after school is like pulling teeth.....but so far he wants to go to a Jr college...So off he goes..... I will defiantly give that temperature range and the Au Jus a try next time....Thanks for the advice…….ShoneyBoy


----------



## adp32

Ok you guys are cruel!  Making me want to cook a roast on the days that I am working.

Going to an all night store to get meat and set it up to start cooking in the morning.

Thanks guys for all the good pics and know how.  1st week of smoking food, and loving it.


----------



## philh

The roast looks really good. Way to go..


----------



## jrod62

Looks great !!


----------



## shoneyboy

BTW, for anyone that maybe interested, here is what I used for the rub on the roast…..

*Roast Rub* (I used it on some chicken thighs too and they came out great!!!):

1 TBSP Garlic powder

1 TBSP Onion powder

1 TBSP Black pepper

1 TBSP Kosher salt

1 TBSP Paprika

1/8 TBSP Cayenne pepper 

I mixed it all together and rubbed it all over about a 3lb rump roast (my first time doing a roast too). I did not use all of it on the roast and probably could have, but I didn’t know how it would taste….So I only used about half on it…..it came out really good, but I over cooked the roast a little bit for my taste (180)….next time maybe to 140-150 (advice from Chef JJ too)…..It did a better job on the chicken though….  It does have a really good flavor and I was very happy to get a chance to burn some wood….I have a few weeks left in school this semester  before  I will be out for the summer… So as soon as that happens, it is ON!!! Thanks to everyone on the SMF site for giving me the advice and courage to try something new !!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## spuds

Ive been doing this but at an internal temp of 135 to 140F,I like rare,also makes great deli slices. Thank You all for all the great advice.

Some of mine.....


----------



## spuds

Very rare deli slices,been making em a little more cooked since but not much


----------



## shoneyboy

Spuds, you are going to make me fire one up this weekend !!! That looks awsome !!!!!


----------



## phil1234

Hey Man!!! I am in Baton Rouge myself! This article was perfect for me. I have a rump roast I have marinating in liquid marinade (not a dry rub like yours). I was trying to find an article to use as a guideline to smoke it. This is a great post man! The only difference I am foreseeing is mine will be cooked to IT 170. Let me know what you think. Feel free to email me. Looking forward to your reply. thanks!!!!!!

 Phil

    [email protected]


----------



## shoneyboy

Phil1234, I maybe wrong, but it looks like you just joined the SMF site……If you would stop by “Roll Call  ” and introduce yourself….That way everyone will be able to give you a proper welcome to the site and you will be able to meet a lot of the other members……and here is where you can add your location to the  SMF World Map of Members

  , if you want and you will be able to see where a lot of the other members are at in this big world ………By the way “













Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Dec 1, 2012






” happy to have another member from Louisiana…. When you have time we can talk more about smoking meats………Thanks for the tip about Deannies, the food was great!! We were not as hungry as we thought and wound up splitting a couple appetizers….. The Crab Nachos were Fantastic!! We beat the rush, made it in about 30 minutes before….and I mean RUSH……there were people coming out of the wood works when we were leaving!!! ShoneyBoy......


----------



## newbee2

hey shoneyboy I am brand new at smoking!!!! and have a lot of trouble finding at what temperatures to cook certain kinds of meats with and for how long.  like for your example with the rump roast, looks great by the way, how long at 250 degrees did you cook it? You stated you left it set on the table for two hour but not how long you left it in the smoker.  Do you have a resource for a temp and meat weight guide for smokers?


----------



## woodcutter

Your roast looks great!







That beef has some awesome flavor. I smoked a top round roast last month and took it to 135. I like roast on the rare side but my family would have liked a little less moo. Next time I'll be shooting for 145 and see how that goes over.


----------



## konk

Glad I found this post, looking to do a roast too. Spuds those roasts look real tasty and just the way I would like to cook them. How ever my better half would never eat anything that rare.

When you do a 3-4# roast how would you prep it before cooking.....by that I mean right from the fridge to the smoker or let it come closer to room temp before the smoker? Does it make a difference?


----------



## reinhard

Great Looking Roasts To All   !!!!.  I also like the medium rare deal with these type of beef roasts. That was a awesome price on rump roasts.  Reinhard


----------



## demosthenes9

Reinhard said:


> Great Looking Roasts To All   !!!!.  I also like the medium rare deal with these type of beef roasts. That was a awesome price on rump roasts.  Reinhard


Hehe, most beef prices were better 2 years ago when Shoneyboy created this thread


----------



## demosthenes9

Konk said:


> Glad I found this post, looking to do a roast too. Spuds those roasts look real tasty and just the way I would like to cook them. How ever my better half would never eat anything that rare.
> 
> When you do a 3-4# roast how would you prep it before cooking.....by that I mean right from the fridge to the smoker or let it come closer to room temp before the smoker? Does it make a difference?


Konk, I pull them from the fridge, slather with some olive oil, lay on the kosher salt, ground pepper and garlic then put it right in the smoker.    Low and slow is the key to getting the nice uniform color.


----------



## shoneyboy

Sorry I haven’t been able to post in a while, between work, school and my son graduating I haven’t had time to smoke anything in a while. So, I took today off today to get some me time and I decided to do it right and get my smoke on!!!! First off, I have been wanting to try this for a long time now, but have not have the nerve to try it……UNTIL TODAY !!! I found several rump roasts at Albertsons on sale yesterday…. Had to pick up a couple of them….if for no other reason because they were 1.99 a pound…..I bought 5 of them, all about 3lbs and pretty as can be
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
…..So my wife wanted me to cook some chicken thighs last night…Well it didn’t seem to work out (laziness) we had the old standby, hot dogs and chili, The wife and I both had to work late yesterday …..So I decided to smoke them chicken thighs today and I just couldn’t pass up the opportunity to give smoking that rump roast a try ….Last night I rubbed the chicken with a dry rub of garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper, paprika and salt….bagged it and in the refrigerator it went….Well since I was going to have the smoker going anyway I decided to rub the roast with a rub too….The only thing I added to the above recipe was cayenne pepper to give the roast a little bite… I smoked the chicken and roast with some oak and hickory …..I smoked the chicken for 2hrs at 250 (165 IT) and it came out great, everyone loved it!!! But I was waiting on that roast …….I took the roast to a IT of 180 which I was not sure if that was good or not ( I read several other post and they said 190-205), but I felt that I was not going to cause a problem……Man did it look pretty !!!!! I let it rest on the table for about 2 hrs and I could not take it, I cut into it……Oh my goodness is it good!!!!!! All I can tell anyone else that is waiting on trying anything because you are scared of messing it up!!!! Don’t be!!!!! Sometimes the only way to learn is to try it …..I will be doing this again very soon!!!Thanks for looking at my post !!! ShoneyBoy .......


----------



## chef jimmyj

Your Beef looks good! Taking that Roast to 180* is fine if you like it Really Well done but I think Rump is great at 130*F Med/Rare. It will be really juicy. If you like well done you only need to go to 160*F. You may enjoy this Smokey Au Jus with the next one...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## shoneyboy

I was wondering about that high of a IT, I thought it was a little hi....I will not go as hi next time...I read a couple other post and they said that temp. need to be higher. Originally I was going to go to 140-150, but I chickened out and went to 180..... It probably would have been a little more tender, but it did taste very good...The Au Jus sauce recipe looks very good and I will have to give it a try next time....I will be finishing class on May 8, my son graduates on May 11....So after, that IT'S ON!!!!!  Thanks JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Congrats to you and your Son...The only reason to take Beef to 180-190*F would be to breakdown the Connective Tissue in a very tough piece of meat like a Brisket or a Chuck Roast. Taking it up to 205*F would let the meat be Pulled. The problem is any cut from the Round like those Rump Roasts contain enough connctive tissue to make them somewhat tough but not enough Fat to keep the meat Juicy at the temps needed for Pulling. Like many beef cuts in Limbo, not tender but not super tough, Round should really not be cooked beyond 140-150*F Med--Med/Well. They just get too tough and dry. Of course slicing thin and giving a soak in Au Jus helps and makes for a good Hot Beef French Dip Sammy...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

It is just the end of another semester for me, with many many more to go, but my son is graduating high school....FINALLY!!!!! Trying to get him to make a decision on what he wants to do after school is like pulling teeth.....but so far he wants to go to a Jr college...So off he goes..... I will defiantly give that temperature range and the Au Jus a try next time....Thanks for the advice…….ShoneyBoy


----------



## adp32

Ok you guys are cruel!  Making me want to cook a roast on the days that I am working.

Going to an all night store to get meat and set it up to start cooking in the morning.

Thanks guys for all the good pics and know how.  1st week of smoking food, and loving it.


----------



## philh

The roast looks really good. Way to go..


----------



## jrod62

Looks great !!


----------



## shoneyboy

BTW, for anyone that maybe interested, here is what I used for the rub on the roast…..

*Roast Rub* (I used it on some chicken thighs too and they came out great!!!):

1 TBSP Garlic powder

1 TBSP Onion powder

1 TBSP Black pepper

1 TBSP Kosher salt

1 TBSP Paprika

1/8 TBSP Cayenne pepper 

I mixed it all together and rubbed it all over about a 3lb rump roast (my first time doing a roast too). I did not use all of it on the roast and probably could have, but I didn’t know how it would taste….So I only used about half on it…..it came out really good, but I over cooked the roast a little bit for my taste (180)….next time maybe to 140-150 (advice from Chef JJ too)…..It did a better job on the chicken though….  It does have a really good flavor and I was very happy to get a chance to burn some wood….I have a few weeks left in school this semester  before  I will be out for the summer… So as soon as that happens, it is ON!!! Thanks to everyone on the SMF site for giving me the advice and courage to try something new !!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## spuds

Ive been doing this but at an internal temp of 135 to 140F,I like rare,also makes great deli slices. Thank You all for all the great advice.

Some of mine.....


----------



## spuds

Very rare deli slices,been making em a little more cooked since but not much


----------



## shoneyboy

Spuds, you are going to make me fire one up this weekend !!! That looks awsome !!!!!


----------



## phil1234

Hey Man!!! I am in Baton Rouge myself! This article was perfect for me. I have a rump roast I have marinating in liquid marinade (not a dry rub like yours). I was trying to find an article to use as a guideline to smoke it. This is a great post man! The only difference I am foreseeing is mine will be cooked to IT 170. Let me know what you think. Feel free to email me. Looking forward to your reply. thanks!!!!!!

 Phil

    [email protected]


----------



## shoneyboy

Phil1234, I maybe wrong, but it looks like you just joined the SMF site……If you would stop by “Roll Call  ” and introduce yourself….That way everyone will be able to give you a proper welcome to the site and you will be able to meet a lot of the other members……and here is where you can add your location to the  SMF World Map of Members

  , if you want and you will be able to see where a lot of the other members are at in this big world ………By the way “













Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Dec 1, 2012






” happy to have another member from Louisiana…. When you have time we can talk more about smoking meats………Thanks for the tip about Deannies, the food was great!! We were not as hungry as we thought and wound up splitting a couple appetizers….. The Crab Nachos were Fantastic!! We beat the rush, made it in about 30 minutes before….and I mean RUSH……there were people coming out of the wood works when we were leaving!!! ShoneyBoy......


----------



## newbee2

hey shoneyboy I am brand new at smoking!!!! and have a lot of trouble finding at what temperatures to cook certain kinds of meats with and for how long.  like for your example with the rump roast, looks great by the way, how long at 250 degrees did you cook it? You stated you left it set on the table for two hour but not how long you left it in the smoker.  Do you have a resource for a temp and meat weight guide for smokers?


----------



## woodcutter

Your roast looks great!







That beef has some awesome flavor. I smoked a top round roast last month and took it to 135. I like roast on the rare side but my family would have liked a little less moo. Next time I'll be shooting for 145 and see how that goes over.


----------



## konk

Glad I found this post, looking to do a roast too. Spuds those roasts look real tasty and just the way I would like to cook them. How ever my better half would never eat anything that rare.

When you do a 3-4# roast how would you prep it before cooking.....by that I mean right from the fridge to the smoker or let it come closer to room temp before the smoker? Does it make a difference?


----------



## reinhard

Great Looking Roasts To All   !!!!.  I also like the medium rare deal with these type of beef roasts. That was a awesome price on rump roasts.  Reinhard


----------



## demosthenes9

Reinhard said:


> Great Looking Roasts To All   !!!!.  I also like the medium rare deal with these type of beef roasts. That was a awesome price on rump roasts.  Reinhard


Hehe, most beef prices were better 2 years ago when Shoneyboy created this thread


----------



## demosthenes9

Konk said:


> Glad I found this post, looking to do a roast too. Spuds those roasts look real tasty and just the way I would like to cook them. How ever my better half would never eat anything that rare.
> 
> When you do a 3-4# roast how would you prep it before cooking.....by that I mean right from the fridge to the smoker or let it come closer to room temp before the smoker? Does it make a difference?


Konk, I pull them from the fridge, slather with some olive oil, lay on the kosher salt, ground pepper and garlic then put it right in the smoker.    Low and slow is the key to getting the nice uniform color.


----------

